

Firefox Addons For Web Developers - archon810
http://w-shadow.com/blog/2009/11/27/15-useful-firefox-addons-for-web-developers/

======
archon810
JSONView is my favorite here.

------
geuis
This was a really great list of tools. Dustme is something that will have an
immediate impact on the optimizTion project I'm working on.

